# Feeling awful at the moment



## Dollymac28 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone I have just joined. I was diagnosed with hashi in July last year. I have been on 25mg of eltroxin. I have been doing good up until now. But the last two weeks I am feeling very depressed. I am struggling to get out of bed I feel so fatigued and when I do sit down I feel like falling asleep.I am also extremely irritable , I have no focus or concentration and my brain fog is particularly bad. Because of this I am very anxious and withdrawing from social interaction. Please can someone give me advice and tell me what is goin on at the moment. I have an appointment with Gp tomorrow. All advice wud be welcome. Th yu


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Request FT- 4 and FT - 3 labs to be run and post the rseults. It's impossible to comment without lab results. Post the ranges as well

Also consider Vitamin D , B-12 and Ferritin labs


----------

